# ban debi for a week please...(joke)



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

she defaced my daughter... lol 
before debi 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..


after debi...


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

LMAO.........good one Debi...........


d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

it just ain't right man... i tell ya...


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree with you 100% Gypsy, she should be in a Vikings iniform..... Cute pics though !!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 4, 2007)

Deffenint improvement,even if it is green and yella


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

black and silver dude.......black and silver


d88de


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2007)

Why, that is just terrible, GSG!! I'd PM Monty and have him take DJDebi out behind the woodshed but I'm afraid that Monty might enjoy it too much or maybe Debi might 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 .


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 4, 2007)

Good one Gypsy


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

Sheesh... who'd have thunk it, but maybe a Lion's jersey... wow! Destroyed Denver. 6-2.

What a cutie!


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

Dunno how I got involved in this thing but i am up for it if you are, Debi!

I have a woodshed and beyond that I am lost!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









There ain't nuthin' behind it to comment on.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Any suggestions, folks?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Cheers!


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 4, 2007)

Maybe thats where the cowboys fans can sleep


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

or hiding from the greenbay packer fans.........THATS IT


d88de


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't follow pro sports! 

Can you enlighten me?

Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

go cowboys monty- nuff said.... lol


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 4, 2007)

Gyp, your corrupting an inocent child, don't try to corrupt monty, he will learn to hate you for that.haha


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

Still don't understand the wood shed thing!

Is that where the Patriots build the caskets for their competition?

Or is there something else?

Go Pats!

Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

monty voting for the pats... he's already corrupted-lol


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

crap........monty is BEYOND HELP........a pat fan.....hmmm

seems going into the lockerroom at halftime.........they are behind........13-7

GO COLTS..........

woodshed.......you NEVER got taken out behind the woodshed for a beating....normally with a switch YOU had to cut for the whipping.........MAN.......do i NOT miss them daze


d88de


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

Where's Debi?

I would think that she would weigh in on this!

I mean, potential suspension, a trip behind the wood shed and corrupting small minds..(mine included).

C'mon, girl! defend yerseff!

Cheers!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 4, 2007)

She is probably in self-exile for photoshopping a packers jersey onto that cute baby.  For shame!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2007)

Figured you where closer to her than I am. I do have a toolshed but not a woodshed!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

i just so hate to start a lighthearted thread that has nothing to do w/smoking... thats why we're better,, ;  and btw i never get beyond the woodshed.... i'm always cooking- dang shame the woodshed is hickory plank & 1/2 gone now-thanx to me.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Gee this looks like fun! Almost missed it my heater is on the fritz again!

Well Gyspy at least she's weraing a shirt from a winner team now! Don't you want Aimee to learn to be a winner ....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pats are my second string team - although I'm still mad at them for getting us to build them a billon dollar statium and then leaving us hanging! UConn does NOT need anything that big.

Hmmmmmmmm a trip around to the wood shed with Monty eh? Now that sounds might interesting!  I might even learn somethin' ... like how to properly chunk wood?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I had to go out behind the woodshed I can't think of anybody I'd rather go with than our most honaorable Monty.


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

Awwww, shucks!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

ummm cowboys have the same record against better teams & romo DOES NOT hold the all time record for more interceptions as touchdowns- oooh  tat hurts... what really sucks is dallas plays greenbay & neither of us will see the game- it's on the nfl network- i may have to find a bar......


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

i'll lay 5-1 on debi(sorry monty)- i know yer an all great powerful moderator... but i seen the lady fry eggs & beat a drum......


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

I am bowed, humbled, but still a moderator!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 4, 2007)

*  I'm glad y'all are laughin, I still don't get it? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  I don't watch sports. *


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

Terry!

I am as confused as you are!

It started with changing shirt logos on a gorgeous baby and wound up with me taking Debi behind the wood shed!

For what? Watch the spiders and snakes make their way home?

Geez?

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

OAKLAND RAIDERS............colors are black and silver............

sorry to here that Big Arm   :)


d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

black & tan... oh wait thats soccer-manchester united ya nancy boys lol


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful babies, football teams, and wood sheds.....

OK, I give up!

Cheers!


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll take todays game out since Dallas is on a bye week...GB opponents are 27-28 (not that that's good or anything), but Dallas opponents are 24-32 (Miami and St. Louis don't count as better team)...not sure I see the better teams angle working...also I think we should compare Favre to Romo in about 14 more seasons...I'll have enough data at that point 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Or we could wait for the head to head in a couple weeks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guess you could get Dish, or Directv...I got NFL network on dish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...even my bro in Wisconsin doesn't get to see the game since their cable tv doesn't carry NFL network. Cable or Dish...it's a toss up, but I've been fairly happy with the dish...same price/more channels...course cable isn't available in my rural area anyway


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

dallas had the bye last week- they play philly tonight. and if a quarterback(any one of them these days) does 14 years- he's hall of fame. i ain't vbragging but romo did a probowl 1st year- and as a dallas fan i saw him go nfl eurpoe etc... he'll get hof cause of his stats......so far.... boy done good... but until he wins a superbowl for dallas he will never be a great... thats the way we work in texas... alll or nothing....no offense to favre- he's there & i met him- a great guy to boot not to mention 2 years younger than me w/ twice the grey......i love to hate the packs... but i am from texas....so i root for the texans too.hehe hey vince is a texas ex like me....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

i meant titans- oops


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Nov 4, 2007)

I love to hate "'America's team" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I remember back in the mid 90's when Dallas beat GB like 6 or 8 times in a row...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...my excuse then was we had to keep playing in Dallas...if we could have only played them on the frozen tundra things woulda been a bit different.

As for Vince...I had a lot of high hopes for him this year...even drafted him as a QB for my fantasy team...but...he's been sent packing at this point...tooo fragile for Fantasy football. Got the Anderson dude from the Browns now...wish I had that hindsight thing Ida drafted Brady first pick.


----------



## monty (Nov 4, 2007)

See what you started, Debi?

Geez!

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 5, 2007)

america's team mid 90's?

how bout mid 70's............THATS when dallas was america's team........

gotta love the younsters........

d88de


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow!  My memory is that the 'boys went to the Super Bowl 3 times in the '90's.  I liked them in the '70's, too.....and I still do!

Go Cowboys!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 5, 2007)

dallas still s ells more merch worldwide(oops- dallas got the fb) and the new billion dollar stadium ??? .. plus trhe 2009 superbowl ??? there ya go ... i'm off to the wide screen food & bed... lol  oh yeah like he was an unknown 3 yrs ago... he was nfl europe... la ti da...  to- keep yer mouth shut & catch the ball/////he ain't irvin nbut......


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Nov 5, 2007)

Guess you should tell all the TV commentators to stop calling them that
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . I've only ever heard them called "America's team" 80's, 90's, and today (whoa I sound like a radio annoucer there)...sure HATED them back in the 90's when they continually booted the PACK from the playoffs, year after year after year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

OKay Gyspy I'll see you one Roma and raise you one Farve! 

I'll bet you one Zildjian 16" crash against a a half case of that fiesta spice the Packers are gonna kick some Cowboy butt!  We're just gonna have to watch the game on the computer.

About Roma ... Maybe when the boy grows up he'll learn how to play football eh? I think Mannings got it all over him!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







DJ runs ------->



Golly DJ behind the tool shed with Dutch and the wood shed with Monty this could get X rated!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 5, 2007)

DeejayDebi;110414 said:
			
		

> OKay Gyspy I'll see you one Roma and raise you one Farve!
> 
> I'll bet you one Zildjian 16" crash against a a half case of that fiesta spice the Packers are gonna kick some Cowboy butt! We're just gonna have to watch the game on the computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## walking dude (Nov 5, 2007)

d88de brings the camera BEHIND the woodshed........but hides in the bushes


d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 5, 2007)

she do gotta understand.. i'll be banging drums & calling....it's all her fault lol..... so now i gotta go watch the game....


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Gypsy what the heck is a nah0? 

Hmmm I may have to find out how many of those spices come in a case and what they cost!


Dude move over will ya ....


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 5, 2007)

Debi, you made refrence to UCONN, great season their haveing with a QB from my home town..EDDYVILLE,IOWA

Go TYLER LORENZEN!!!


----------



## monty (Nov 5, 2007)

UH, ooohhh!!!!

Dark behind the wood shed, bushes are rattlin' ! Funny noise like a hummmmmmm?

S, S, Scairt!

CH, CH, Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh yeah that's right Buzz. I am also I big UConn fan not much in football but definately women's basketball.

I watch alot of sports for a woman that doesn't care much about sports eh? Well okay I don't like to watch golf or .... car racing. 

Although I was the first woman in CT history to run J stock 1/4 mile track at the CT Drag strip in 1972 AND won with a stock 1964 Farlane - just dropped the exast pipe off and pulled the air filter.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 5, 2007)

naho is her highneyniss trying to help me type.....


----------

